# Age and FET



## murphy120 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi - Am not sure if this is the right section but will try here.
As the healthcare professionals keep telling us woman over 40 suffer a higher rate of miscarriage,
birth related problems etc, etc.

I am approaching 44 soon but I still have frozen embryo's on ice from 5 years ago. 

My question is these problems are they due to the age of the woman or is it the age of the embryo's ?
For example my embryo's were taken when I was 39 so does that mean I am not classified as still such
a high risk ? I am slightly confused any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kris76 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Murphy

I'm obviously not an expert. Just someone else over 40 going through it too.  I have always been told by the Dr's and seminars I have been to, that it is the eggs that can cause the problems and not the uterus.  The uterus doesn't age like eggs do.  While there are no guarantees, I feel you are in better standing having embryos that are 39 rather than 44.  That is also why clinics will still implant younger donor eggs into women into their late 40's.

Hope it helps.  Best of luck with it. 

xx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

You go by egg age - FETs / egg donation basically "stop the clock" at the moment the eggs were collected. So don't worry! xx


----------



## murphy120 (Mar 15, 2013)

Many thanks Kris & Pognut for replying I did think that was the case but as I am sure is the case with all of us we are consumed by
all the information thrown at us so never sure. Thanks again


----------



## Solar (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Murphy

Just to add my 2 pence as the others have said the risk with M/C etc is more to do with egg age so 39 year old eggs will still carry some risk but your in a great position.

However if you do get that BFP then due to your actual age you will be treated as “ high risk” because as you get older your more at risk of preeclampsia, low birth weight etc. I had my daughter when I was 42 so was consultant led had more scans etc. Never had any issues and bubs was actually looking bigger then average during my scans. She came at 37 weeks again not an issue and was and is healthy.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

To set your mind at rest - as the others have said, the most important risk factor is the age of the egg. The uterus is basically a muscle and the number of pregnancies is more of a risk as it strains the muscle, than being an older mum. I had two wonderful pregnancies aged 46/7 and 48/9 although I was monitored more closely and under care of a consultant. Thankfully, I had none of the risk factors and my babies were both delivered healthy at 38+6 and 39+3, both good weights. 
My egg donor was 34.


----------



## murphy120 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks also Deb and Solar am so glad to hear your positive outcomes it is reassuring and pleasing to hear.

One of the other reason's I ask is because our very first pregnancy (we had a AA embryo transfer) but that ended up 
with a stillborn due to a congenital diaphragmatic hernia problem (to this day I don't think we will ever know if it related
to IVF or it was just bad luck). We then were lucky enough to have another AA embryo transfer which resulted in a beautiful
boy !

We have another AA on ice ! but are concerned that it has been on ice for to long (5 years to be precise) and obviously
age. It gives us a lot to think about but thanks again for your help and taking time out to reply.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Co-signing deblovescats xx


----------



## cfh (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Murphy, 


Im 43 and I'm having a FET tomorrow, my frozen embryos are 10 years old. 


I did ICSI at Retrofit in Brno 10 years ago on which I produced 4 good embryos. They transferred 2 back then which resulted in twins (9yo) and they froze 2 which I'm coming to get tomorrow. 


I will let you know how it goes ;-)


Cx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@cfh - keep my fingers crossed, and wish you all the best with the outcome of your cycle


----------



## murphy120 (Mar 15, 2013)

Good luck CFH I have my fingers (and toes crossed for you) wishing you the best outcome


----------

